# Aftermarket mags for the pt-845?



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

I am a very satisfied PT-845 owner, but I wanted to know if any cheaper priced mags are available yet?
does the PT-845 use the same mags as the 24/7 pro or oss?


----------

